# Happy experiences after miscarriage



## susan_1981

I don't know if this will work, but I saw it on another site and it was really nice to read. Maybe if some people could put down their happy experiences after a miscarriage. I don't have one for myself yet but my SIL did. She miscarried in much the same way as me, then went on to fall pregnant almost straight away and had a healthy baby boy.

Thought maybe this might be a nice thread to start to give hope to all of us girls who have suffered miscarriages.


----------



## todteach

I guess mine would be _knowing that I can become pregnant_.

Also, I wouldn't be here if my parents hadn't tried again after their miscarriage. Now there's a happy note.


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, this is a lovely idea Susan and hopefully we will get some happy stories xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

A fab idea Susan........I could definately do with happy stories today.....come on girls :hugs:


----------



## lola

Okay here goes, after infertility due to anovulation, 4 rounds of clomid and early miscarriages I am 5 weeks pregnant today after my last miscarriage at 5w+1 in November. I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant again I pray my LO will stay with me xxxx


----------



## tasha41

Hi girls.. hope you don't mind but I saw this post on the 'unread posts' since my last visit.. 

My auntie had a miscarriage, 2 children, another miscarriage, then 2 more children and one final miscarriage. She had 4 healthy pregnancies that resulted in full-term babies born the week of or after their due dates. And I now have 4 beautiful, healthy, smart, kind little cousins. A 15 year old boy, 13 year old girl, 10 year old boy, and 7 year old girl.. :hugs:


----------



## mugzy

Well, I'm hoping this will be a happy experience. I had a miscarriage (at 5 weeks) in September last year. When the babies due date came around in May, I was 6 weeks pregnant with my baby Victor. I got an infection and he was born early at 28 weeks and only lived for a few hours. I got another bfp 10 weeks after he was born. His due date was 6 Jan, and I should be 6 weeks pregnant then. Hoping that this will be the baby I get to bring home.


----------



## Hevz

:hugs:Mugzy.....congratulations babe, wishing you lots of luck with this pregnancy.



I gave birth to my 1st baby, Rachael at 24wks....she only lived for 17hours:cry:

I was soooooooooo excited when I became pregnant with my 2nd baby but nervous too and always had a nagging doubt in my mind. At 34wks on Boxing Day I went into labour and I gave birth to Thomas a couple of hours later on the 27th December. He seemed to be struggling and the Dr's were worried about him but seemed just as shocked as us when 28hours later he rapidly deteriorated and died:cry:. It's the anniversary of his death today and I'm feeling very raw....he would have been 7years old yestarday:cry:.



I didn't think I could cope with all this pain and thought about ending it all when....I started feeling sick at mealtimes. I found out just 6weks after losing Thomas that I was pregnant again and was shocked to say the least. I went into labour at 24wks (just 1 week before we were due to get married) which they stopped with drugs, the same thing happened again at 28wks but luckily they stopped the contractions again. 
At 35wks I was having quite a lot of tightenings and went to hospital to be on the safe side....they said I was 4cm dilated and I gave birth to Lauren just an hour and a bit later. She was perfect and apart from a bit of phototherapy for jandice she was fine and didn't have to go to special care at all:cloud9:. Lauren is now 6years old.

When Lauren was 12months we decided to try again and were shocked to get pregnant the 1st month of trying. The same thing happened at 24wks and 28wks as had previously happened with Lauren but this time I managed to carry until 38wks. I had an internal at my antenatal appointment and the consultant started laughing and said "you're 4-5cm dilated....didn't you know?":dohh::blush:. Abi was born healthy and beautiful later that night:happydance:. Abi is now 4years old.



I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at about 6wks when Abi was 2years old:cry:



We started trying again straightaway but it took 9months to conceive our next baby. Toby was born at 36wks after a very fast labour....he's gorgeous and is a very healthy 13month old :happydance:



We went to Italy to a friend wedding when Toby was 5months old and weren't very "careful" about contraception as I was breastfeeding. To cut a long story short....we brought a little extra home than we bargained for:blush:. We always wanted 4 children so were very happy even if it had happened a little sooner than expected:rofl:.
I was horrified when I started to bleed at 7wks....the scan showed that I had miscarried one of twins but the other seemed fine so I was pleased about that. All seemed well till the 20wk scan when the sonographer found a large cyst on my placenta, next to where the cord is attached. We have been quite worried about this but I have had regular scans to check the blood flow through the cord isn't being disrupted and the consultant now sems quite confident that it shouldn't cause any problems now but I have another scan booked for a few weeks time (if I carry that far).

I'm feeling quite confident now about Smudge...I still worry sometimes but am hoping that this will be another happy ending:happydance:


----------



## missyme

hi i had my first son in 1993 no problems then in 1995 i had a miscarriage on christmas eve and in august 1996 i had an ectopic, i went on to have another son in 1999 and sadly a third miscarriage in 2001 
when i had my ectopic i lost my tube and overy but went on to fall pregnant with my son. after my last miscarriage i got steralised because i couldnt go through it again :cry:


----------



## honey08

Hevz 
u have been thro so much :cry:
well we all have,but to looose a baby in the third tri .... gosh i cant imagine and hope2god i will NEVER EVER find out :cry:

AFM,i always thought u cudnt get pg uknow, from 19-25 i was with 2different bf, never ever used any kind of contiception,but never feel pg, i almost accepted it,just got on with my life,but when i got with gary, i got pg ! i dont even know why i tested,but in feb this yr i remeber thinking " gosh aint seen af for a while" and i was always reggular, so i tested ,got :bfp: i was already 7wk and SO excited ,we told everyone and any1 who wud listern, garys son houlden has lived with gary since he was 3-4yr old and he was 13 at this time,we told him .... then at 11wk i started spotting (hadnt had any earlier scan) we went for scan and to our horror the baby had died at 5/6wk, id mmc :(
we knew we wanted to ttc asap, i just felt so empty,it took us 5mth, 4of which i charted ,used presseed,instead cups,fertility monitor.......then on 6nov i got our:bfp: im now 11wk3day,we had a scan at 8wk1day,saw HB and i cudnt stop crying, cant belive how happy i was/am, i think everyday, when ive got this baby,crying and healthy in my arms,then i will relax !! a while to go yet, so will let uknow when ive had the baby and my happy ending after an awful mmc 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Hopefully this will give hope to some of you..
Some of you on the forums will already know this but I had 3 miscarriages over 2 years.One at nearly 7 weeks,one at ten weeks and one at about 5 weeks.After my last miscarriage my period never returned.I started throwing up and feeling tired.I considered going to the doctor but thought I better do a test just to be sure that I wasnt pregnant,I thought it was unlikely as my cycle hadn't got back to normal after the last miscarriage.
The test was positive and on 7th July this year I gave birth to my daughter!So I just want to say girls,don't give up,even after multiple miscarriages! xxxx


----------



## susan_1981

Thank you everyone for contributing to this thread. I hope we can keep the happy stories coming and I hope that I can one day soon add to this as well x


----------



## eclipse

I'm bumping this up because it is a good thread. I found out I was pregnant while on bc pills on October 19, 2005. On November 10, I started bleeding. On November 12, it was confirmed that I had had a mmc and had to have an emergency d and c as my body wouldn't let go and I was bleeding out. After I healed I started my vitamins and discovered I was pregnant again in February or March. My due date? November 12 (!). My little bean was stubborn though, and although I had some spotting and scares, he was not going anywhere and we had to go get him. (they apparently like it in there LOL) Liam Charles was born on November 19, 2006 after an obscene labor and emergency c-section because I can't do anything easily :rofl::happydance::cloud9: He is now a precocious 2 year old, full of joy and the light of my life!! :D


----------



## v2007

Hi, im so sorry for you loss. 

My story is sort of happy. 

I had a miscarriage in Sept 06 at bout 7 wks, my :witch: never arrived and by Nov 06 i took a preg test and got a :bfp:. I had no idea when she was concieved and i was convinced that it was the same pregnancy but it wasnt and i gave birth at full term, sadly she was born asleep, due a to a cord accident, but im currently pregnant again and i just want to say Miracles happen everyday. 

Loads of :hug::hug::hug:

V x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

i had a inter utrine death at 29 weeks and had to give birth to my dead daughter just under a week before my 19th birthday in feb 07, i then went on to have a missed m/c at 12 weeks in sept 07. i found out i was pregnant in march 08 and after a rocky pregnancy im sat here breast feeding my daughter as i type.

xxx


----------



## Happy

I had a mc at 6 weeks in May this year, not long after I got my BFP and I am now 28 weeks carrying a very active little girl.


----------



## smith87999

Hey all I had a miscarriage on and d&c on oct 23 I think I knew because I had absolutely no preg symptoms..... never had a period and now am 6-7weeks prego again... and have been nauseous night and day since the first BFP.... my scan is jan 9 and I am nervous..

Also I have a cousin who has had a miscarriage then a successful preg... miscarriage and then another successful preg... and another miscariage followed by a successful preg... She has 3 healthy beautiful children...


----------



## Halle71

I got pregnant accidentally in May. My OH was not very keen to say the least but I wanted it with all my heart (I am 37 and he is 31 so our timings are out of sync). I then miscarried at 6 weeks and was devastated, not least because I thought it may be my last last chance. He wants at leats two children if not three and thought it perfectly ok for me to start at 40!

We then spent 3 months discussing, arguing, negotiating, crying......
In September he agreed to start tcc but I was made redundant and started to have second thoughts. We went on a pre planned holiday to Spain, thought 'sod it' and tried anyway, not ever believing it could happen so quickly. But it did and I am now 16 weeks pregnant.

Mine is not really a story about medical success since I seem to get pregnant quite quickly, but I am sure there are other people out there who's partners are not quite as keen/obsessed as they are and I want to share my story because my OH is now over the moon and the most excited daddy to be that there could be. It also gives hope to older mums to be. Part of the reason he agreed to start trying when we did because I had convinced myself and him it would take about a year. Now he's convinced I made it all up :rofl:


Good luck girls. xxx


----------



## Orange lady

Your stories really do give us all hope. I just had an ERPC 2 weeks ago after a mmc first pregnancy. Never realised til now how ready i am to have children. Fingers crossed for a successful full term preg next time.


----------



## staceymy

*Well after 9mths of ttc we found out we was expecting on the 1st may 2005. Sadley m/c on the 3rd May. Took us 2 years to concieve again & we found out we was expecting our little girl on the 2nd may 2007!!
She came 8 days after her daddys birthday 8 days early on the 27th Dec 2007.
Sometimes i do feel that we lost out baby for a reason (i seemed to understand more bout m/c when i got pregnant with my daughter) I passed my driving test a few months after the m/c, bout a brand new house & a new car.. all of which we may have not done with a baby on the way. *


----------



## staceymy

*Also forgot to say... a relative of mine who has a 18yr old son got engaged to her fiancee last year. They quickly got pregnant (think was last june time) & m/c. They took a break & started ttc again in sept. Fell pregnant first month & had two beautiful twin girls... both natural labour too. *


----------



## C_erra

Hi
After 2 years of trying and 2 miscarriages I am finally holding my beautiful boy!
I still can't believe how lucky I am to have him
I just wish every1 can feel this happy and finally get to hold their wee baby 2
xxx


----------



## susan_1981

Thought I'd bump this thread back up in case anyone else has some happy stories to share with us girls.

I did ask if this thread could be made a sticky as I think it would help anyone going through a miscarriage. That request seems to have been ignored :rolleyes:


----------



## born2Bmama

My DH and I found out we were pregnant with our first baby in Jan 2004. We were so happy. We had been trying for about six months. Unfortunately, at thirteen weeks I started spotting and went on to have a natural miscarriage. I was heartbroken and scared to try again. Yet you don't know how much you want something until you loose it and I was so ready to be a mother. So we started trying again after a couple months. I had some problems with continued bleeding. Not serious but enough to make us wait. 

Anyway, it toook a couple months and everytime it didn't happen I got depressed all over again. So I got an ovulation predictor kit and :happydance: we got pregnant first try! My son Aidan was born full term and healthy in June of 2005. Around my son's first birthday we started talking about having another. We thought it would take a little while since we were being pretty casual about it, but first try, :happydance: pregnant! My daughter Sienna was born full term and healthy in March 2007. Both pregnancies and deliveries were healthy and went off without a hitch. We are so blessed!

Unfortunately, our second daughter Mikayla passed away and was born still at 24 weeks on November 22nd this past year. It was quite a shock since we had gotten pretty comfortable in our ability to have healthy children and there had been nothing to indicate anything was wrong right up to the end. While we miss her and she will always be an important part of our family we are hopeful that we will one day have another baby to hold and cuddle. Our family just doesn't feel complete. It will take a while to work up the courage though. I am not there yet. But my beautiful babies give me hope.


----------



## LoubyLou85

It's almost 3 weeks since my ERPC after a mmc so I don't yet have that success story but after reading everyone's good experiences it means I don't feel concerned that I won't have that baby of my own.

I do however have 2 positive things that have come out of this experience - first I have really seen just how happy pregnancy made my DH (I wasn't really sure that he really really wanted a baby before I got pg) and secondly in the whole of our 17 year relationship we have never talked so openly about how we felt about something as we have with this. All in all I feel this whole experience, albeit a crappy one, has brought us much closer together.


----------



## tezrian

I had a miscarriage in 2003 an d I went on to have two more healthy babies, one whos now 4 and a 3 month old.


----------



## maccy

Ok ladies hope this gives you some hope. I had my first little girl in 2004 and when I wanted a second thought it would be just as easy however I miscarried my LO at 13 weeks in May last year. I went from 7-13 weeks having numerous scans and holding on to every inch of hope but unfortunately it wasn't to be. I miscarried naturally at home and it was the hardest thing I have ever been through. I began trying again as soon as my body would let me and 4 cycles later I got my BFP again. I am now nearly 21 weeks have had all my tests and scans and I am expeting another baby girl...we are so happy, it was a tough first trimester filled with worry but I am now starting to relax and enjoy being pregnant. I met some fantastic friends on this board who also suffered losses but alot of them are now over in 1st and 2nd tri with me, never give up hope of holding that baby in your arms.xxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

.


----------



## AP

I miscarried due to a blighted ovum back May 2008. I was broken.
I tried and tried again but nothing was happening. I started to get worried something was wrong and I tried using OPKs and Preseed, which i hadnt been doing when we tried before.

Sure enough, on the first month it worked. By then my GP had referred us to the fertlity clinic. I thought 'How Ironic' when i got home to find an application form for it in the mail. I threw it aside. An hour later, I was miscarrying again.

i filled in the application and OH had to provide a sample. He did, it was an awkward thing for the poor soul to do. It was our second month of Preseed.

The surgery called not long after and asked him to provide another sample. we didn't know why. 3 days later, i got a positive pregnancy test. We had concieved again, on my first pregnancys due date. Looks like there wasnt anything to be concerned about.

I am now 18w2d and after a good few weeks of spotting, tears and doubts, I have finally made it here. That doesnt mean to say the journey has ended, I still have a way to go. 
But I've got this far. 
The remaining preseed packs were given to my friend, who is now pregnant after 1 month too. So worth a go?

It can happen!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ktsl123

This is a little different, but I think it is a happy story. My Mom had a miscarriage 2 months before she conceived me. I am just happy be here.


----------



## Orange lady

Hi girls,
I don't (yet) have a happy story of my own after my miscarriage. But I wanted to share other peoples with you.
My nextdoor neighbour had 5 (yes 5) miscarriages before giving birth to her baby girl. And then went on to have another healthy child.
My mother in-law had one miscarriage before each and every one of her healthy children. Like her body needed a warm up first every time. Just with my mother and my hubbys mother, they had 3 miscarriages out of 8 pregnancies. 
It's amazing the amount of people that you meet who have experienced this once you get to talking about it. Not one of any of the people that I know (not just these 2) have not gone on to have a healthy baby. 
There's hope for us all.


----------



## susan_1981

I'm the same. I know quite a few girls who have had miscarriages (don't think I know anyone who has had multiple miscarriages but the 2 girls I know had one each) and they have gone on to have healthy babies. They had miscarriages with their first pregnancies and both got pregnant again within a couple of months and have since gone on to have another one each. So I suppose they are a happy experience after miscarriage.


----------



## eclipse

This is such a good thread that I'm going to bump it up again. And I do have a happy story from one of my coworkers. She has had a total of 12 miscarriages. (!). After awhile they finally figured out that she has an absorption problem of multiple kinds of vitamins including folic acid and b vitamins, as well as severe anemia. Right before every one of her miscarriages she would get a weird metallic taste in her mouth and know it was about to go badly. However she was able to have two healthy children, her son is 2 days younger than mine. There is always hope. I just wanted you all to know this. :D


----------



## FierceAngel

firstly what a lovely thread xxx

mine started at 12 years old wen i was seen by a specialist for my extremly heavy and never ending periods.. i was told i more than likely had endemetrious and was put on the ocp to try and control the bleeding..

at 18 i was finally given an investigative surgery which confirmed that i did in fact have endemetrious :( i was warned this could have an effect on my fertility...

3 months after the diagnois i fell pregnant it wasnt planned and was one hell of a shock, despite my age i knew instantly i would make it work after being told i would struggle to concieve etc..

at 6 weeks i had terrible pains and was admitted to a&e.. the doctors suspected i was having an eptopic pregnancy and prepared to investigate.. within mins my bp dropped and they decided there was a chance the tube had ruptured and took me for emergency major surgery to remove the tube and baby.. i had major surgery which has left me with a c section scar.. never the less the pregnancy was not eptopic but in the womb... within 30 mins of being back on the ward i began to bleed heavily and the next day it was confirmed i had misscarried...

i went on to have another 3 misscarriges at 13 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks..

i was seen at the recurrent misscarriage clinic but after 4 misscarriages in 2 years and being only 20 i decided to wait until i was strong enough to undergo the tests etc...

in july last year i came off my ocp and my period didnt arrive after 10 days i decided to take a test..

the pain i felt as i saw tht positive result was unbearable and i prepared myself for the worst... i saw my gp who confirmed my fears.. as the pregnancy was unplanned chances were slim...

i went into hospital with pain at 5weeks 2 days (3 days after my bfp) and basically waited to misscarry.. 

my hgc levels increased but did not double, a scan i had a day after admission showed nothing but a yolk sac.. 

my consultnant came to see me and started me on two types of drugs.. clexane injections and cyclogest pessaries..

the clexane thins the blood treating a condition called hughs syndrome which is quite commonly the cause in repeated m/cs..
the cyclogest s a hormone tht some woman lack n the frst trmester whch is needed to prolong the pregnancy..

i was told there was no guarentee the treatment would work...

7 days after admission i had another scan which showed the fetal pole and a heartbeat...

i have never cried so hard in my life!!!

i am now 7 months pregnant with a little girl.. the pregnancy has been anything but easy.. i still have to inject daily with clexane, i had a bleed at 9 weeks and then again at 26 weeks, a heavy uti at 26 weeks tht started pre term labour.. and now at 31 weeks bubs is engaged!!!

sorry tht was a long one!!

but from someone who honestly thought there was no chance i would ever have children of my own i cannot begin to explain hopw it feels to feel this child move.. every day is terrifing but one step closer.. i will never truly believe it untill she is in my arms...

please dont ever give up hope and thank you if you read this far!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Hevz said:


> :hugs:Mugzy.....congratulations babe, wishing you lots of luck with this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave birth to my 1st baby, Rachael at 24wks....she only lived for 17hours:cry:
> 
> I was soooooooooo excited when I became pregnant with my 2nd baby but nervous too and always had a nagging doubt in my mind. At 34wks on Boxing Day I went into labour and I gave birth to Thomas a couple of hours later on the 27th December. He seemed to be struggling and the Dr's were worried about him but seemed just as shocked as us when 28hours later he rapidly deteriorated and died:cry:. It's the anniversary of his death today and I'm feeling very raw....he would have been 7years old yestarday:cry:.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I could cope with all this pain and thought about ending it all when....I started feeling sick at mealtimes. I found out just 6weks after losing Thomas that I was pregnant again and was shocked to say the least. I went into labour at 24wks (just 1 week before we were due to get married) which they stopped with drugs, the same thing happened again at 28wks but luckily they stopped the contractions again.
> At 35wks I was having quite a lot of tightenings and went to hospital to be on the safe side....they said I was 4cm dilated and I gave birth to Lauren just an hour and a bit later. She was perfect and apart from a bit of phototherapy for jandice she was fine and didn't have to go to special care at all:cloud9:. Lauren is now 6years old.
> 
> When Lauren was 12months we decided to try again and were shocked to get pregnant the 1st month of trying. The same thing happened at 24wks and 28wks as had previously happened with Lauren but this time I managed to carry until 38wks. I had an internal at my antenatal appointment and the consultant started laughing and said "you're 4-5cm dilated....didn't you know?":dohh::blush:. Abi was born healthy and beautiful later that night:happydance:. Abi is now 4years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at about 6wks when Abi was 2years old:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> We started trying again straightaway but it took 9months to conceive our next baby. Toby was born at 36wks after a very fast labour....he's gorgeous and is a very healthy 13month old :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Italy to a friend wedding when Toby was 5months old and weren't very "careful" about contraception as I was breastfeeding. To cut a long story short....we brought a little extra home than we bargained for:blush:. We always wanted 4 children so were very happy even if it had happened a little sooner than expected:rofl:.
> I was horrified when I started to bleed at 7wks....the scan showed that I had miscarried one of twins but the other seemed fine so I was pleased about that. All seemed well till the 20wk scan when the sonographer found a large cyst on my placenta, next to where the cord is attached. We have been quite worried about this but I have had regular scans to check the blood flow through the cord isn't being disrupted and the consultant now sems quite confident that it shouldn't cause any problems now but I have another scan booked for a few weeks time (if I carry that far).
> 
> I'm feeling quite confident now about Smudge...I still worry sometimes but am hoping that this will be another happy ending:happydance:

Oh my goodness, may God continue to bless you. This gave me alot of hope. It seems like weird happy endings, but i'm hoping for an ending like yours:) :hug:


----------



## Mercury

FierceAngel said:


> firstly what a lovely thread xxx
> 
> mine started at 12 years old wen i was seen by a specialist for my extremly heavy and never ending periods.. i was told i more than likely had endemetrious and was put on the ocp to try and control the bleeding..
> 
> at 18 i was finally given an investigative surgery which confirmed that i did in fact have endemetrious :( i was warned this could have an effect on my fertility...
> 
> 3 months after the diagnois i fell pregnant it wasnt planned and was one hell of a shock, despite my age i knew instantly i would make it work after being told i would struggle to concieve etc..
> 
> at 6 weeks i had terrible pains and was admitted to a&e.. the doctors suspected i was having an eptopic pregnancy and prepared to investigate.. within mins my bp dropped and they decided there was a chance the tube had ruptured and took me for emergency major surgery to remove the tube and baby.. i had major surgery which has left me with a c section scar.. never the less the pregnancy was not eptopic but in the womb... within 30 mins of being back on the ward i began to bleed heavily and the next day it was confirmed i had misscarried...
> 
> i went on to have another 3 misscarriges at 13 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks..
> 
> i was seen at the recurrent misscarriage clinic but after 4 misscarriages in 2 years and being only 20 i decided to wait until i was strong enough to undergo the tests etc...
> 
> in july last year i came off my ocp and my period didnt arrive after 10 days i decided to take a test..
> 
> the pain i felt as i saw tht positive result was unbearable and i prepared myself for the worst... i saw my gp who confirmed my fears.. as the pregnancy was unplanned chances were slim...
> 
> i went into hospital with pain at 5weeks 2 days (3 days after my bfp) and basically waited to misscarry..
> 
> my hgc levels increased but did not double, a scan i had a day after admission showed nothing but a yolk sac..
> 
> my consultnant came to see me and started me on two types of drugs.. clexane injections and cyclogest pessaries..
> 
> the clexane thins the blood treating a condition called hughs syndrome which is quite commonly the cause in repeated m/cs..
> the cyclogest s a hormone tht some woman lack n the frst trmester whch is needed to prolong the pregnancy..
> 
> i was told there was no guarentee the treatment would work...
> 
> 7 days after admission i had another scan which showed the fetal pole and a heartbeat...
> 
> i have never cried so hard in my life!!!
> 
> i am now 7 months pregnant with a little girl.. the pregnancy has been anything but easy.. i still have to inject daily with clexane, i had a bleed at 9 weeks and then again at 26 weeks, a heavy uti at 26 weeks tht started pre term labour.. and now at 31 weeks bubs is engaged!!!
> 
> sorry tht was a long one!!
> 
> but from someone who honestly thought there was no chance i would ever have children of my own i cannot begin to explain hopw it feels to feel this child move.. every day is terrifing but one step closer.. i will never truly believe it untill she is in my arms...
> 
> please dont ever give up hope and thank you if you read this far!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for sharing your amazing story! :hugs: You certainly went through alot to get to where you are now! 

Wishing you all the best now and once your precious princess arrives... happy & healthy!


----------



## Hevz

bklove said:


> Oh my goodness, may God continue to bless you. This gave me alot of hope. It seems like weird happy endings, but i'm hoping for an ending like yours:) :hug:

I'm being induced on Monday so I hope I can add another healthy baby onto my story then for you:happydance:


Good luck babe:hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Thanks for sharing you story... and it is amazing.. you will give women hope... and keep us posted on the new arrival... 






FierceAngel said:


> firstly what a lovely thread xxx
> 
> mine started at 12 years old wen i was seen by a specialist for my extremly heavy and never ending periods.. i was told i more than likely had endemetrious and was put on the ocp to try and control the bleeding..
> 
> at 18 i was finally given an investigative surgery which confirmed that i did in fact have endemetrious :( i was warned this could have an effect on my fertility...
> 
> 3 months after the diagnois i fell pregnant it wasnt planned and was one hell of a shock, despite my age i knew instantly i would make it work after being told i would struggle to concieve etc..
> 
> at 6 weeks i had terrible pains and was admitted to a&e.. the doctors suspected i was having an eptopic pregnancy and prepared to investigate.. within mins my bp dropped and they decided there was a chance the tube had ruptured and took me for emergency major surgery to remove the tube and baby.. i had major surgery which has left me with a c section scar.. never the less the pregnancy was not eptopic but in the womb... within 30 mins of being back on the ward i began to bleed heavily and the next day it was confirmed i had misscarried...
> 
> i went on to have another 3 misscarriges at 13 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks..
> 
> i was seen at the recurrent misscarriage clinic but after 4 misscarriages in 2 years and being only 20 i decided to wait until i was strong enough to undergo the tests etc...
> 
> in july last year i came off my ocp and my period didnt arrive after 10 days i decided to take a test..
> 
> the pain i felt as i saw tht positive result was unbearable and i prepared myself for the worst... i saw my gp who confirmed my fears.. as the pregnancy was unplanned chances were slim...
> 
> i went into hospital with pain at 5weeks 2 days (3 days after my bfp) and basically waited to misscarry..
> 
> my hgc levels increased but did not double, a scan i had a day after admission showed nothing but a yolk sac..
> 
> my consultnant came to see me and started me on two types of drugs.. clexane injections and cyclogest pessaries..
> 
> the clexane thins the blood treating a condition called hughs syndrome which is quite commonly the cause in repeated m/cs..
> the cyclogest s a hormone tht some woman lack n the frst trmester whch is needed to prolong the pregnancy..
> 
> i was told there was no guarentee the treatment would work...
> 
> 7 days after admission i had another scan which showed the fetal pole and a heartbeat...
> 
> i have never cried so hard in my life!!!
> 
> i am now 7 months pregnant with a little girl.. the pregnancy has been anything but easy.. i still have to inject daily with clexane, i had a bleed at 9 weeks and then again at 26 weeks, a heavy uti at 26 weeks tht started pre term labour.. and now at 31 weeks bubs is engaged!!!
> 
> sorry tht was a long one!!
> 
> but from someone who honestly thought there was no chance i would ever have children of my own i cannot begin to explain hopw it feels to feel this child move.. every day is terrifing but one step closer.. i will never truly believe it untill she is in my arms...
> 
> please dont ever give up hope and thank you if you read this far!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brockie

i had a MMC in feb 08 and caught again the following month, just had my beautiful baby boy on 29th Dec 08 xx

its such a hard time and you feel its the end of the world, but i tried to remain positive and knew that something just wasn't quite right that time xx

good luck to you all and have faith :hug:


----------



## JASMAK

I think it is great that there is so many success stories. I really hope that I can add to it one day. It is hard for me, because I see woman have m/c all the time, and then several months later, they are pregnant again with a successful pregnancy. Here I am 26 months later with three m/c in a row. I just don't even know if it will happen, but if it does, I would love to come here and share my story too...even tho it really hurts to read some of these.


----------



## bklove

I'm just happy that i've met so many hopeful women who have had happy endings, that has been my happy experience so far.


----------



## cqueenie

June 06 I found out I was pregnant but had just split up with my partner of 7 years. On the scan the baby had stopped growing and I had a natural miscarriage. At the time I was overwhelmed with sadness and a sense of loss but really struggled to work out whether it was for the baby or my partner. I decided to leave everything behind and move away. So I did and after a while in my new place I met a lovely man who is now my husband and we're trying to conceive. If I had had the baby it would have been dearly loved but I would probably never have moved and met my husband. Good things come from sadness sometimes in all sorts of different ways.:hugs:


----------



## sarahhoney

Ladies I just wanted to say thank you so much for posting these. We've had a miscarriage this week and I really am ok because I truely believe when its meant to be, its meant to be x

However all of these wonderful stories have really boosted me and once everything has completely 'moved through me' we will start TTC again. 

For some very odd reason I genuinely feel ok and extremely positive. It was tough but I think its made me and my DH even stronger and closer and I'm so happy I have such wonderful family and friends around me who love and support me. I feel very loved and lucky weirdly enough. 

I also want to say that BnB is the most wonderful supportive website and I am honoured to know such amazing and strong women and to be able to turn to them too in my hour of need xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

todteach said:


> I guess mine would be _knowing that I can become pregnant_.

I've always thought that I would try to think this way if it had happened to me.



todteach said:


> Also, I wouldn't be here if my parents hadn't tried again after their miscarriage. Now there's a happy note.

 My mother too had a miscarriage and went on to have two beautifully healthy, successful children (yep, one of them is me so thank you Mum). :flower:


----------



## rabbit

i have no success story as i had an ectopic pregnancy with my one and only pregnancy so far but these storys have brightened up a rather gloomy/down day today wondering when it will happen for me


thanks everyone x x


----------



## sophxx

my friend had a miss carrigae and a eptopic pregnancy and shes now got a healthy two year old girl! i hope tht gives people hope who have suffered a misscarraige


----------



## Omi

Ive got two things that my mc's have given me. a) i can go through hell and still feel normal, happy, and hopeful about life and ttc. the other thing b), oh, yes..i know i can go through birth now, maybe not easy, but certainly with a less feeling of ' oh, i have to be drugged up to my eyeballs', which i did before, after my first mc, lol!!

Good things come to those who wait, and as my mum and my oh have said, 3rd babies are the best, lol!

Hugs, Omi (survivor of two mc's)


----------



## eclipse

I am bumping this thread up because I know there is someone that needs to see it right now. I hope this gives you hope. :hugs:


----------



## susan_1981

sarahhoney said:


> Ladies I just wanted to say thank you so much for posting these. We've had a miscarriage this week and I really am ok because I truely believe when its meant to be, its meant to be x
> 
> However all of these wonderful stories have really boosted me and once everything has completely 'moved through me' we will start TTC again.
> 
> For some very odd reason I genuinely feel ok and extremely positive. It was tough but I think its made me and my DH even stronger and closer and I'm so happy I have such wonderful family and friends around me who love and support me. I feel very loved and lucky weirdly enough.
> 
> I also want to say that BnB is the most wonderful supportive website and I am honoured to know such amazing and strong women and to be able to turn to them too in my hour of need xxxx


I felt similar to you. After the shock/tears/anger and all the other emotions I initially felt, I then started to feel there was light at the end of the tunnel and felt more positive for the future. I remember thinking when I was pregnant that I wouldn't want to go through the first trimester again if I were to miscarry (yep, I was very negative the whole 3 months of my pregnancy!), too much waiting and not knowing, but when it happened and after I'd accepted it, I feel fine about it now and I'm looking forward to getting pregnant again, although I'm hoping and praying that it's sooner rather than later. All my family, friends and work colleagues were amazingly supportive and so was this site so I just feel thankful for everyone that I have around me, including my wonderful husband x


----------



## Hevz

Hevz said:


> :hugs:Mugzy.....congratulations babe, wishing you lots of luck with this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave birth to my 1st baby, Rachael at 24wks....she only lived for 17hours:cry:
> 
> I was soooooooooo excited when I became pregnant with my 2nd baby but nervous too and always had a nagging doubt in my mind. At 34wks on Boxing Day I went into labour and I gave birth to Thomas a couple of hours later on the 27th December. He seemed to be struggling and the Dr's were worried about him but seemed just as shocked as us when 28hours later he rapidly deteriorated and died:cry:. It's the anniversary of his death today and I'm feeling very raw....he would have been 7years old yesterday:cry:.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I could cope with all this pain and thought about ending it all when....I started feeling sick at mealtimes. I found out just 6weks after losing Thomas that I was pregnant again and was shocked to say the least. I went into labour at 24wks (just 1 week before we were due to get married) which they stopped with drugs, the same thing happened again at 28wks but luckily they stopped the contractions again.
> At 35wks I was having quite a lot of tightenings and went to hospital to be on the safe side....they said I was 4cm dilated and I gave birth to Lauren just an hour and a bit later. She was perfect and apart from a bit of phototherapy for jandice she was fine and didn't have to go to special care at all:cloud9:. Lauren is now 6years old.
> 
> When Lauren was 12months we decided to try again and were shocked to get pregnant the 1st month of trying. The same thing happened at 24wks and 28wks as had previously happened with Lauren but this time I managed to carry until 38wks. I had an internal at my antenatal appointment and the consultant started laughing and said "you're 4-5cm dilated....didn't you know?":dohh::blush:. Abi was born healthy and beautiful later that night:happydance:. Abi is now 4years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at about 6wks when Abi was 2years old:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> We started trying again straightaway but it took 9months to conceive our next baby. Toby was born at 36wks after a very fast labour....he's gorgeous and is a very healthy 13month old :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Italy to a friend wedding when Toby was 5months old and weren't very "careful" about contraception as I was breastfeeding. To cut a long story short....we brought a little extra home than we bargained for:blush:. We always wanted 4 children so were very happy even if it had happened a little sooner than expected:rofl:.
> I was horrified when I started to bleed at 7wks....the scan showed that I had miscarried one of twins but the other seemed fine so I was pleased about that. All seemed well till the 20wk scan when the sonographer found a large cyst on my placenta, next to where the cord is attached. We have been quite worried about this but I have had regular scans to check the blood flow through the cord isn't being disrupted and the consultant now sems quite confident that it shouldn't cause any problems now but I have another scan booked for a few weeks time (if I carry that far).
> 
> I'm feeling quite confident now about Smudge...I still worry sometimes but am hoping that this will be another happy ending:happydance:


Can I update????

Smudge was absolutely fine and was actually a Smudgette:happydance:

Erin was born last Tuesday at 37weeks gestation and is a happy, healthy little girl. The cyst didn't cause any probs in labour luckily as it was waaaaaaaaaay bigger than expected but hey ho....Erin is here and that's the end of my success story as I'm not having anymore:rofl:.


----------



## smith87999

Congrats Hevz.... a new baby is always amazing!!!!!


----------



## missisH

it's so nice to read positive stories after MC it gives hope, great idea for a thread. i had a complicated MC dec-jan and now ttc, fx i can add a happy story too


----------



## thingy

Thanks girls this thread is so nice and encouraging. I mc 2 weeks ago and feel lucky i can fall pregant and so quickly. I have pcos and only started trying in august. Can't wait to try again and praying for my miracle.


----------



## applegirl

After 2 early miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies I will be 6 weeks tomorrow with what I hope hope hope is our sticky bean! Big hugs to all of the ladies on the miscarriage boards. There is every reason to hope :) :hugs:


----------



## Las78

I have two beautiful little girls, one 7 and one 18 months old, didn't plan on having anymore although deperately wanted a boy so left it to if it happens, it happens and it happened 18 months later, sadly I miscarried at 17wks 5 days, my first miscarriage. There I was thinking I was one of the lucky ones not to have to go through that having two perfectly normal pregnancies. I'm now hoping that soon I will be able to TTC again and have a happy ending. I do have hope as my friend had 5m/c and last month gave birth to a gorgeous little girl so it does happen. Good luck to all of you trying and hugs to all of you that have been through such sad experiences.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Hi Ladies.
In the summer of 2007, I became pregnant and I really was upset. I didn't ever plan on having children and I felt like I would not be a good mom. I kept it a secret and only told some of my family and some of my OH's family. I had a miscarriage at work at 12 weeks. It was the worst time of my life. I went into the hospital and my cervix was still closed. They sent me home and said I was fine. The next day I had my first scan and they would not let Brian in the room. The tech would not speak to me at all or show me the screen. He sent me to the ER where a doctor just said your baby has died. I had a natural miscarriage that took about a month to finish. I sunk into a depression and I knew that I really did want that baby. I actively ttc even though my OH still wasn't too sure about us having a baby. We had been together 5 years and I knew now was a good a time as ever. I miscarried October 4th, and I conceived Helena on January 4th. :D :D :D
I worried my whole pregnancy, but I loved her sooo much. I had her on September 29, 2008 and she is just over 4 months old now. :) 

So that is my happy ending!


----------



## susan_1981

Just thought I'd give this a little bump x


----------



## nervouspains

I love reading all the stories on here, they give me so much inspriation and hope.
And congrats and fantastic news to Hevz
xxxxx


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Hello all, 

Thought i would add my story too, I would have loved to have read a thread like this when I had my M/C. 

I had MMC picked up at my first scan at 13.5 weeks on 28th Jan this year, D&C at hospital and many sad and lonely days made better by this forum. So many girls have helped me so much in getting through the grief. I am now about 6.5 weeks pregnant and being very carefully monitored. I must have gotten pregnant straight after with no AF. Im keeping all crossable bits of me crossed! Sending all who need it lots of love. You will get through the hard times. Promise.x


----------



## pennypoptart

Having had my EPRC last week, this thread has made me feel a lot better. Here's to the future ladies!!


----------



## Schmelly

Thank you for a fab thread. I so hope that one day I can post in a thread like this with a happy story of my own.

:hug:


----------



## Parkep

I just wanted to say thank you ladies,
I hope to add to this soon it has given me so much hope! 
I wanted to add that my SIL had a miscarriage at 12 weeks
and went on to have my beautiful niece and my Handsome nephew :)
Once again thank you so much for sharing and giving us hope :hug:


----------



## bklove

This a great thread for all of us who are TTC with the baggage of m/c. I don't know if I said this on here already, but an old co-worker of mines/supervisor about 2 years ago conceived a healthy baby girl after 6 m/c's and she was an older woman. It rocked her world each time, and it was crazy to hear....wouldn't think i'd face similar challenges, but at the end she got her pot of gold. So please hold on ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sammii

I lost my daughter Courtney Jayne on the 2nd February 2008. She wasn't planned but certainly wasn't a mistake! I had to give birth to her at 21weeks due to a lot of complications...they classed her as a miscarriage even though she was practically all formed!! I thought that I would never get pregnant again and a year after loosing her I'm now nearly 6weeks pregnant with no.2 I'm so scared the same thing will happen again but I'm going to be closely monitored throughout this pregnancy. There is always hope of having another child after loosing one. Never give up! I look at it as though I obviously wasn't ready to have Courtney Jayne hopefully this time around it'll be my time!


----------



## ellie

hello ladies,
i am so sorry to hear of everyone's losses ..... it makes me mad and sad that life can be so unfair.

i just wanted to share that I had a mc at 7 weeks over a year ago .... we had a long break before feeling ready to TTC again, I didn't feel I had really grieved or got over it, then finding this forum really really helped me move on. We started TTC'ing again and I just got my BFP this week. Although I am nervous, I feel fairly positive (hopefully rightfully so ....) and pleased that we conceived again ... I hope that this one will be a much happier story.

:hug: to all


----------



## Sammii

Good luck Ellie =] I'm sure everything will be okay with this baby! I know how you feel with worrying about loosing this baby... like I said I'm worried and will be up until the day this little one is born! I'm sure if we all stay positive everything will be okay! Chins up girls! xxx


----------



## susan_1981

Bumping again xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

FierceAngel said:


> firstly what a lovely thread xxx
> 
> mine started at 12 years old wen i was seen by a specialist for my extremly heavy and never ending periods.. i was told i more than likely had endemetrious and was put on the ocp to try and control the bleeding..
> 
> at 18 i was finally given an investigative surgery which confirmed that i did in fact have endemetrious :( i was warned this could have an effect on my fertility...
> 
> 3 months after the diagnois i fell pregnant it wasnt planned and was one hell of a shock, despite my age i knew instantly i would make it work after being told i would struggle to concieve etc..
> 
> at 6 weeks i had terrible pains and was admitted to a&e.. the doctors suspected i was having an eptopic pregnancy and prepared to investigate.. within mins my bp dropped and they decided there was a chance the tube had ruptured and took me for emergency major surgery to remove the tube and baby.. i had major surgery which has left me with a c section scar.. never the less the pregnancy was not eptopic but in the womb... within 30 mins of being back on the ward i began to bleed heavily and the next day it was confirmed i had misscarried...
> 
> i went on to have another 3 misscarriges at 13 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks..
> 
> i was seen at the recurrent misscarriage clinic but after 4 misscarriages in 2 years and being only 20 i decided to wait until i was strong enough to undergo the tests etc...
> 
> in july last year i came off my ocp and my period didnt arrive after 10 days i decided to take a test..
> 
> the pain i felt as i saw tht positive result was unbearable and i prepared myself for the worst... i saw my gp who confirmed my fears.. as the pregnancy was unplanned chances were slim...
> 
> i went into hospital with pain at 5weeks 2 days (3 days after my bfp) and basically waited to misscarry..
> 
> my hgc levels increased but did not double, a scan i had a day after admission showed nothing but a yolk sac..
> 
> my consultnant came to see me and started me on two types of drugs.. clexane injections and cyclogest pessaries..
> 
> the clexane thins the blood treating a condition called hughs syndrome which is quite commonly the cause in repeated m/cs..
> the cyclogest s a hormone tht some woman lack n the frst trmester whch is needed to prolong the pregnancy..
> 
> i was told there was no guarentee the treatment would work...
> 
> 7 days after admission i had another scan which showed the fetal pole and a heartbeat...
> 
> i have never cried so hard in my life!!!
> 
> i am now 7 months pregnant with a little girl.. the pregnancy has been anything but easy.. i still have to inject daily with clexane, i had a bleed at 9 weeks and then again at 26 weeks, a heavy uti at 26 weeks tht started pre term labour.. and now at 31 weeks bubs is engaged!!!
> 
> sorry tht was a long one!!
> 
> but from someone who honestly thought there was no chance i would ever have children of my own i cannot begin to explain hopw it feels to feel this child move.. every day is terrifing but one step closer.. i will never truly believe it untill she is in my arms...
> 
> please dont ever give up hope and thank you if you read this far!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i just wanted to come back and share our sucess... i said i would never truly believe it till she was in my arms... well she is as o type :cloud9:

the last 8 weeks of my pregnancy were further complicated since my above post...

we had a growth scan at 34 weeks just to see how she was doing etc since the uti..

scan showed her est weight to be less than the previous scan at 32 weeks and her animotic fluid to be low we was admitted to the ward with a view to deliver within 48 hours.. they suspected my placenta was starting to fail :cry: she was approx 4lbs... we had twice daily monitoring and all appeared fine.. a scan a week later showed she had grown!!! :happydance:

we was discharged on condition tht we return once a week for a scan.. and twice a week for monitoring.. 

my induction was booked for my due date but after a large amount of begging was brought forward to 3 days prior.. dr agreed my anixity over the last few days were not good for me or baby...

so i was induced last friday evening and our lilmiricale was born at 21.49 on sat 28th march :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

all i have done since she arrived is panic tht something might happen to her!! 

we have invested in a monitor tht alarms if it fails to detect her breathing and i have slowly gone fromstaring at her in her moses basket to staring at the monitor:dohh:

she truly is perfect and a blessing i will always count more than once..

i never thought i would be a mummy and yet here she is.. please for those of you still trying never give up hope 

sorry i have waffled again! and made myself cry!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Brockie

i had a mmc in jan 08 and went on the fall pregnant again the following month xx i now have a beautiful baby boy, have faith and things will work out for the best in the end xxx


----------



## ellie

congrats fierceangel and brockie ... so good to hear when things turn out well!


----------



## Chilli

Fierce Angel, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You deserve it. Make sure you enjoy her too, even though they are so precious and delicate. she's here now and will be ok I'm sure


----------



## sukisam

Hi All
I lost me first beautiful daughter at 24 weeks she was born sleeping, I felt I had been having contractions on + off from 20 weeks bur Dr's said I wasn't. I had called the Dr out and said I ty=hought I was in labour and he said it was mechanical pian, it wasn't by the time I had a huge bleed,got to hospital it was too late to try + stop anything. Emily was born sleeping 20/3/99.

I got pregant pretty quickly and had my gorgeous Millie at 35 weeks 9/2/00 again had contraction on + off from 22 weeks was labelled "anxious mother" by an arsehole Dr but had to have an ermengency c-section as she got stuck and it was discovered I have a bocornate uterus (heartshaped) so the babies were getting squashed on one side and this was irritating my uterus.

Then split with my fella- he was a knob!! Met my lovely hubby and had endometrosis + cysts had an op and was told to get pregnant ASAP, got pregnant with by gorgous boy on the 4th month he was born at 36 weeks after a difficult pregnancy, he was ventilated for a few weeks but is fine.

So, i have an angel daughter and two little rugrats who I love SOOOOOO much!
There is hope after a loss, I needed to know it when I was heartbroken after Emily. It's 10 years now and I do think about her probably daily but I live with the pain, in a way I don't want it to totally go because she's my first child and she was prefect + special, just a bit impatient like her mother!
Good luck to you for :bfp: and stcky beans
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buffycat

my happy experience was this morning.......i got to see a heartbeat at my scan......i cried my eyes out.....

it's still early days for me....but i honestly thought i would never even see a heartbeat.....

lots of hugs for everyone else reading this thread....i hope that you all get a happy experience very soon.......:hugs:


----------



## pennypoptart

I'd love this to be made into a sticky thread, as it is so inspirational... do you know how you can get it done? Would they consider this type of thread?


----------



## hay23

Hi All,

I would like to share my story with you all if thats ok.....

I firstly got pregnant in Jan 2008 but I miscarried on the 14th March 08 at 11 weeks. I was devastated and totally shocked. I had an ERPOC and after my first period wanted to try again. To my total surprise I conceived first cycle, the first twelve weeks I was so nervous but as the weeks went on I finally started to believe that things would be ok and my daughter was born on the 15th Jan this year. 

I would just like to say that this is a wonderful thread and I wish you all the very best xxx


----------



## Tracey2008

I had my first m/c in August 05 and then fell pregnant again in Jan 06 only to miscarry again. I was devestated to say the least but when AF never turned up I started to wonder and took a test and there before my eyes was our BFP! And 8 months later our son was born healthy on his due date :)

Unfortunately I suffered another miscarriage last March and we got our first BFP since that loss only last month to have to suffer the same tragic event of having another m/c. I had a scan on Tuesday and was told I was having an incomplete miscarriage as they could still see the gestational sac although it was collapsing and I had to come home and wait for nature to takes its course. Today I have passed the sac which has left me feeling very emotional but also relieved that my body hopefully can now heal and we can aim towards getting our much wanted baby. It would be wonderful for us to be lucky again and get our 3rd time charm like we did before so I am keeping everything crossed.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## rachjim98

Hey girls, as most of you know me and my story, well I am happy and scared to say I have a happy experience after all this bad that has been going on with me. 

Here the past few weeks I have just been feeling terrible and was tossing it up to all the dates that have come around. Well I found out this Yesterday Morning that we have:bfp:.. I am scared to even go here again. This was not planned as we were not thinking we would go here again. But as I have said before I am a avid believer in everything happens for a reason. Thanks to all you ladies who have been here for me on this terrible road and I will be hoping the best for all of you!!

:hug:


----------



## susan_1981

pennypoptart said:


> I'd love this to be made into a sticky thread, as it is so inspirational... do you know how you can get it done? Would they consider this type of thread?

I did actually ask Wobbles (one of the B&B Admin) but no response!!! Bit rude I thought. She could have at least replied!


----------



## pennypoptart

thanks hun... i may try 'reporting' my post above and see if that gets us anywhere!!!


----------



## susan_1981

Worth a try. Maybe try someone other than Wobbles. I'm sure I've pm'd her before about something else and had no response.


----------



## Schmelly

Not entirely sure...but hasn't wobbles just had another baby? Could that explain why she hasn't answered? I'm sure we could forgive her for that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachjim98

Schmelly said:


> Not entirely sure...but hasn't wobbles just had another baby? Could that explain why she hasn't answered? I'm sure we could forgive her for that!!!!!!!!!!

Yes Wobbles did just have a baby and her baby was in the hospital very ill for a few days. So I agree about not being to upset she hasn't gotten back to anyone about a thread!:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

rachjim98 said:



> Schmelly said:
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure...but hasn't wobbles just had another baby? Could that explain why she hasn't answered? I'm sure we could forgive her for that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes Wobbles did just have a baby and her baby was in the hospital very ill for a few days. So I agree about not being to upset she hasn't gotten back to anyone about a thread!:hug:Click to expand...

I was just about to say that. Good call.


----------



## mrs_roli

my story not to happy at mo but hopefully one day thankyou all so so much ladies your stories are inspirational and they really do help i have a 7 year old girl jade who i adore and love with all my heart to my ex partner who was a monster i had to leave i met my husband and hes my rock in 2005 i had an ectopic and then in july 2008 another ectopic then in october 2008 just 3 months later i had another ectopic resulting in my left tube being removed along with my baby that was growing with all its might it was so heart breaking to know he was hanging on and they had to take him away to save my life i didnt conceive again until 5 weeks 6 days ago and we were so happy and shocked but yesterday we were told im misscarrying our angel were devastated but thanks to all your stories we are going to try again asap thankyou all again sorry for all the losses and congrats for all the successful pregnancys i wish you all the luck and happiness for the future xxx


----------



## AP

i have updated mine on page 3.


----------



## mrs_roli

i have a happy note my best mate jo had 6 mcs then had a little girl who is now 2 years old then she had another mc and has now just giving birth to a healthy 8lb 3oz little boy so im hoping we will be successful next time too xxx:hug:


----------



## hopeful4baby

this thread has just given me so much hope! Yes, please make this sticky, I'll come here everytime I don't feel very hopeful.

After our 2 m/c which happen in very early stages and got pregnant pretty much straight away both times, and this unbearable long silence since, i almost lost a belief I could even get pregnant again, let alone carry a child to full term...

Thanks to everyone, hoping I'll be able to update this post one day with my own success story.


----------



## amzybabzy

Bump


----------



## NewYearNewMe

bump x - great thread x


----------



## sazza

What a fantastic thread. I just want to thank everyone for sharing their experiences. x x


----------



## Poshie

My sister had a mmc in late 07 and she is now overdue with her baby boy who will arrive Wednesday or Thursday (induced). This and all your stories are giving me hope that it might happen for us, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi everyone

I lost my baby in December 08 (silent miscarriage) and when we tried again for another baby in March 09 I fell pregnant straight away. 

I am now almost 22 weeks pregnant with a baby girl and sending positive vibes and sticky dust to all the girls out there x

xxxx


----------



## Sparklestar

What a lovely thread I hope to be posting here soon! xxxxxx


----------



## emma2810

:) wonderful thread,I hope to be posting my happy ending soon 
:hugs:


----------



## Kota

Guess I feel comfortable posting in here now. 
I got my BFP on first month of trying in Feb this year, only to m/c 3 days later at 5wks pregnant, after a 50+ day cycle that ended in what I suspected to be a chemical, I fell again on my next proper cycle after AF. I'm now almost 17wks pregnant and everything is going fantastically. 

Sending lots of love and sticky vibes to all the lovely ladies trying after a m/c. 

:hug:


----------



## jenny25

Hopefully i can join this soon but i can say after a loss at 24 weeks , i fell pregnant 10 months later with my son who now is nearly 5 xxxxxx


----------



## titch

Hi, 
Susan i have to say after reading your post you have made me feel alot happier. Woke up today feeling crappy & sad & unsure of what to do. Now i feel alot better & more positive about the week ahead.
Thank you
XXX


----------



## dali

i had an ectopic first pregnancy, which was luckily caught very early and although they managed to save my tube obviously the pregnancy went no further :( 
but after and agonising wait for my peroids to return and for 3 whole cycles after they did
once we started to try again 6 months after our ordeal i fell pregnant almost immediately with my happy healthy baby boy who is now 17 months old :)


----------



## toby2

Not a happy ending just yet but definately hope-when my little boy was 9months old we started trying for number two in November, got Pregnant in April only to start bleeding at 12wks, had a missed miscarrage and lost my little one at 13wks although they had stopped growing at 6wks, got pregnant again three months later and the exact same thing happened again at 13wks. Two months later I got another bfp and am now 16wks with everything looking as it should do so far- i was so very scared i would never get to this point again but i have and i feel very blessed.


----------



## samzi

finally found this to update my story -

i am 15+3 weeks pregnant after a miscarriage in december at 7+2. i never thought id be this lucky, but just wanted to say, it is possible to have a happy pregnancy after a loss. I pray every day that this continues to go well for me, and i cant wait for the end result.

:hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi I just got my BFP after MC number 3 in June.

Very apprehensive and worried but hoping for a healthy one xx


----------



## Amos2009

:dust: to all you ladies who are pregnant now after a MC....Happy and healthy 9 months to you all!!


----------



## beachlover1

Try to keep this near the top, it really helps us recent MCers to keep positive after our MC! THANKs x


----------



## samj131

i have recently miscarried and i was 7wks pregnant after trying for 14months. previously miscarried at about 5 1/2 wks in jan 2007. 
got a scan on monday to advise if everything has passed.
we are hoping to try again soon but have been advised by Dr to wait 3 months before becoming pregnant again. 
this thread has definately given me hope of becoming pregnant again  
hopefully i will be back on here soon with some happy news.

big hugs and congratulations to everyone on here who has a happy story of their own.
and for those who like me have suffered a couple of miscarriages and are still waiting to become pregnant and to have that longed for baby in your arms good luck 

xxx


----------



## icclebaby

Hi ladies, well my story is TTC for a year, eventually falling pregnant only to miscarry at 7 weeks - we were devastated and I really didnt cope well with it at all, ended up having to see a councillor which really helped me get my head round things. Began trying again and became totally obsessed with needing to be pregnant, only too fall pregnant again 1 year after trying, this time we got to 12 weeks and thought things would be fine only to go for our 12 week scan to be told there was no hearbeat. I dealt with things much better this time, we left things a couple of months this time and then began to try again and a few months later fell pregnant again, we didnt let ourselves get the slightest bit excited this time which took away alot of the joy of being pregnant but as you can see from my signature I am now mummy to a gorgeous little 7 month old princess. So please please dont give up hope.
Oops my signature has disappeared!!!


----------



## princesspreg

Very encouraging responses in this thread ater m/c and helps to deal with the loss.


----------



## haileysmom

I agree! I have a DD that is almost 2. We decided to have #2 and fell pregnant right away. We were due in Aug of 2012, but at 12 weeks found out there was no hb and baby had stopped growing at 8.5 weeks. I was devestated. I am feeling much better but certainly wish every day that I could just have my baby back. I enjoy this thread that gives me hope.


----------



## RomaTomato

Today is my would-have-been due date. 

We got pregnant in June of 2011 after about a year of NTNP, it was a surprise but we were very very happy, as we were engaged and our wedding was only about 7 weeks away.

I had a mmc/blighted ovum in August, the day after my wedding. I went to emerg due to bleeding and a US confirmed that it was a blighted ovum, I thought I was 11 weeks but they said there was only a sac and that it had stopped growing around 6 weeks. I was very sad but trudged onward. I decided I wanted nothing to do with pregnancy for a year and went on the pill, well, by November I stopped taking it. I just couldn't wait that long. It seems like I have been getting worse instead of better in terms of feeling sad about my MC. 

We have been TTC for just over 3 months but it just feels like it's never going to happen :( I have at least 15 friends on FB who are pregnant and another 20 that just had babies, it's just so very depressing :( I hope that after today I start to feel better. And then there is the fear that it will happen again. Ugh :cry:

Thank you ladies for all of your uplifting stories! As sad as I feel right now I am feeling a little bit more hopeful.


----------



## bonjo808

Thank you for sharing your stories. I found out last week that I had mc'd at 10 weeks. Reading these stories takes away a little bit of the empty feeling I have right now.


----------



## livsmommy

Thanks for these stories! I had a MC at 5 weeks earliert his week. Ready to start trying again!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

This is not my story but my mother in laws. If it wasn't for her loosing her daughter at 20 weeks my husband and son would not be here. Due to an unknown incompetent cervix she lost her daughter during the second trimester. She fell pregnant again 3 months later with a son and due to already knowing she had the problem, got a cervical stitch and he was born happy and healthy. I married him and we had a son 24 years later. It still pains me that she had to loose a daughter and I'll never understand why this happens, but I wouldn't have my family if it weren't for what happened. Anyways, my own story TTC #2 isn't over yet. I recently fell pregnant again after an early miscarriage and hope to be able to tell a happy story in 9 months.


----------



## JASMAK

I posted in this thread a few years ago. I am happy to report that I went to fertility treatments, and it turned out my HUBBY had only 3% normal sperm which apparently can cause recurrent m/c (I had three miscarriages in total, one also being a set of twins) and he had testing, medicine, etc..and lost weight. We got pregnant with Kelana, our miracle, Dec. 2009 - four years after TTC...and she was born August 16, 2010 and is now 18mths old. If you are having repeated m/c's...get your hubby tested!!! :hugs: to you all and sorry for all your losses. I pray that you all get your rainbow babies very soon. x x


----------



## Nightshade21

JASMAK said:


> I posted in this thread a few years ago. I am happy to report that I went to fertility treatments, and it turned out my HUBBY had only 3% normal sperm which apparently can cause recurrent m/c (I had three miscarriages in total, one also being a set of twins) and he had testing, medicine, etc..and lost weight. We got pregnant with Kelana, our miracle, Dec. 2009 - four years after TTC...and she was born August 16, 2010 and is now 18mths old. If you are having repeated m/c's...get your hubby tested!!! :hugs: to you all and sorry for all your losses. I pray that you all get your rainbow babies very soon. x x

Thank you for posting this. I have my first OB appointment tonight and this has given me hope!


----------

